# What Am I Missing???????



## ffamily919 (Feb 15, 2009)

THE PLOW


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

I've been looking around and can't seem to find the intermediate parts (go-between) that are missing.

Here is a link at one of the places I searched...notice you can click to enlarge.

Look especially close to the box blade attachment and blow it up. It shows details that I think would make your plow hook up IF YOU can make or buy that particular part: http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_07124241000P?mv=rr

SHARTEL


----------

